

Donkey Kong and Me - chaostheory
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=987

======
mynameishere
Man, I wish I could get a look at the elite physics engine hiding within
Mario's jump routines. I probably would have faked it out, you know: x+1 y+1
repeat 10 times, x+1 y-1 repeat 10 times.

------
bootload
_"... In the fall of 1981 I was going to college and became addicted to the
Atari arcade games Centipede and Tempest. I knew a little bit about the
hardware of the Atari 400/800 home computer systems ..."_

Guess who just got back from Game On? (retro exhibition of 125 console
'playable' games :) ~ <http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2319687705/>

~~~
umjames
Do you know if Game On has a website or anything that lists where they're
going to be next? I'd love to go if it was near me.

~~~
bootload
_"... Do you know if Game On has a website or anything that lists where
they're going to be next? ..._ "

No. They have a list of where they have toured [0] but not where they are
going. It might be passing through MoMA in NY soon. I noticed that the Pixar
exhibition we had last year was starting there. Maybe GAME ON is following the
same round? Best to contact the Barbican in the UK directly ~
<http://www.barbican.org.uk/about-barbican/contact-us>

[0] [http://www.barbican.org.uk/artgallery/event-
detail.asp?ID=49...](http://www.barbican.org.uk/artgallery/event-
detail.asp?ID=4964)

